# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2016



## PCGH_Stephan (27. November 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 01/2016 ist ab sofort   online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. Dezember   2015 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise   einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und   Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 01/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. November 2015)

Der Test zur Pro-Takt-Leistung klingt hochinteressant


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. November 2015)

Ist er auch, ohne Carsten zu viel zu loben.  Es wird ja oft behauptet, dass es kaum Fortschritt gibt – der Artikel beweist eindrucksvoll das Gegenteil.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (28. November 2015)

Wow - Ist es wieder soweit ?
Ich bin mal gespannt und werde mich spätestens am Mittwoch 
am Kiosk zwischen Magazin und DVD-Version entscheiden. 
Und dann wird gelesen.


----------



## ile (28. November 2015)

Ein Lüfter mit leisen Nebengeräuschen als bestbewerteter Lüfter, das finde ich nicht gut. Da stimmt das Wertungssystem nicht meiner Meinung nach. Effizienz hin oder her, wenn mir die Nebengeräusche die Unhörbarkeit kaputt macht, halte ich den Lüfter für unbrauchbar


----------



## Julian1303 (29. November 2015)

ILE nicht alles verraten XD.
Danke PCGH war gestern in der Post, werds mir heute mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## corcoran2 (29. November 2015)

Auf den Seiten "Die besten Weihnachtsgeschenke" wird eine Angelbird SSD2GO PKT mit USB 3.1 angepriesen!
Leider konnte ich auf deren WebSite noch anderswo im Netz irgendetwas derartiges finden.....!
Woher stammen eure Infos/Bilder/Preise???


----------



## MDJ (30. November 2015)

Auf Seite 114, "Projekt-PCs: Steam" ist euch ein Fehler unterlaufen. In der rechten Tabelle der "Oberklasse" seid ihr beim Aufzählen der Komponenten wohl mit den Zeilen verrutscht.
Die AMD-Karte ist eine NVidia.... die NVidia-Karte ist ein Mainboard... usw. 
Könntet ihr diese Tabelle vielleicht noch als jpg oder so hier nachreichen? 


Der Bericht über das Köpfen der CPU ist super und habe ihn mit großem Interesse gelesen, da ich schon öfter darüber nachgedacht habe es mal zu probieren! 
Allerdings hätte ich da noch paar Fragen an euch, betrefflich ab dem Punkt "Nachbearbeitung" auf Seite 65.
1. Mit was habt ihr beispielsweise die Klebereste und die alte Wärmeleitpaste entfernt? Ich nehme mal an, einfach Spiritus / Isopropanol?
2. Wie viel Wärmeleitpaste wird auf dem Silizium verstrichen? Wenn der Heatspreader normal direkt auf dem Silizium aufliegt und plan sein sollte, reicht da ja normal auch hauchdünn, so wie ich annehme?
3. Damit der Heatspreader beim Schließen der Sockelverriegelung nicht verrutscht, empfehlt ihr unter andere, ihn mit etwas Silikon zu fixieren. Also würde es ja reichen, an jeder Ecke des Heatspreaders einen kleinen, dünnen Klecks zu setzen und es unter leichtem Druck austrocknen zu lassen?

Danke euch


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (30. November 2015)

Als Inhaber einer AMD 6850 Grafikkarte habe ich den Artikel um die viel zu späte 380X verschlungen.
Ich habe es im Trubel des AMD Chip-Recyclings und der eigentlich zu teuren 960/4g gemieden, gezielt aufzurüsten, auch wenn eine 280(X) im Nachinein keine schlechte Lösung gewesen wäre. 
Nun bleibt die Frage ob ich nach 15 Jahren ATI/AMD zur GTX 960 wechsle, oder doch zur 380(X) greifen soll.

Danke auch für den Retroartikel Teil4 (vor 20 Jahren), der viele Erinnerungen an meine PC Anfänge geweckt hat.
Warum allerdings eine Matrox Mystique nur als 2D Karte gelistet wird, ist mir fraglich. Damals wurde sie mit 3D Grafik beworben und Spielen wie MechWarrior 2 oder Scorched Planet im Bundle verkauft.
Zumindest war hier mehr drin, als in den  S3 Virge/VX Versionen.

Dazu passend der Artikel zur "Renovierung alter Games" - Pure Pixelpracht beschränkt auf DX9 Games, die sich immer noch großer Beliebtheit erfreuen - Danke dafür. 
Allerdings hätte ich mir den Artikel noch extremer in die Vergangenheit gewünscht, denn ATI hatte mal eine Treiberfunktion namens Trueform (R), die sich z.B. im Treiber einer X850XT noch aktivieren ließ und so alte Games wie Gothic1 in damals fantastischer Schönheit erstrahlen ließ. Das Drahtgittermodell wurde damit meines Wissens extrem aufgeblasen und die sehr einfachen Modelle älterer Games wirkten wesentlich angenehmer und moderner.

Es es vielleicht denkbar, mal eine Serie aufzulegen, wie man ältere Games mit Hilfe von VMs oder Emulatoren wieder unter aktuellen "Grafikmonstern" hübsch zum laufen bekommt?
Gothic 1, WingCommander3-5 oder Descent 2 wären doch gute "Zugpferde" dafür, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. November 2015)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Danke auch für den Retroartikel Teil4 (vor 20 Jahren), der viele Erinnerungen an meine PC Anfänge geweckt hat.
> Warum allerdings eine Matrox Mystique nur als 2D Karte gelistet wird, ist mir fraglich. Damals wurde sie mit 3D Grafik beworben und Spielen wie MechWarrior 2 oder Scorched Planet im Bundle verkauft.
> Zumindest war hier mehr drin, als in den  S3 Virge/VX Versionen.


Wir haben sie als 2D-Karte genutzt, da es damals eine beliebte, wenn auch nicht arg verbreitet Kombination mit der Voodoo Graphics war. Ja, die Mystique hatte ein paar grundlegende 3D-Funktionen, aber deutlich weniger als zum Beispiel die Virge - beispielsweise der bilineare Filter ging ihr völlig ab.



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Dazu passend der Artikel zur "Renovierung alter Games" - Pure Pixelpracht beschränkt auf DX9 Games, die sich immer noch großer Beliebtheit erfreuen - Danke dafür.
> Allerdings hätte ich mir den Artikel noch extremer in die Vergangenheit gewünscht, denn ATI hatte mal eine Treiberfunktion namens Trueform (R), die sich z.B. im Treiber einer X850XT noch aktivieren ließ und so alte Games wie Gothic1 in damals fantastischer Schönheit erstrahlen ließ. Das Drahtgittermodell wurde damit meines Wissens extrem aufgeblasen und die sehr einfachen Modelle älterer Games wirkten wesentlich angenehmer und moderner.



Truform war eigentlich aus der R200/Radeon 8500. Dort war es noch in Hardware implementiert, während es spätere Generationen nur noch als Software-Feature mitbekamen. Allerdings mussten Spiele dies explizit unterstützen und sehr viele Titel fallen mir da beim besten Willen nicht ein - Gothic zum Beispiel ist nicht bei denen, die mir einfallen. 




Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Es es vielleicht denkbar, mal eine Serie aufzulegen, wie man ältere Games mit Hilfe von VMs oder Emulatoren wieder unter aktuellen "Grafikmonstern" hübsch zum laufen bekommt?
> Gothic 1, WingCommander3-5 oder Descent 2 wären doch gute "Zugpferde" dafür, oder?


Die Arbeit hat uns gog.com doch praktisch schon abgenommen - oder wünschst du dir zusätzlich zu Tode gemoddete Versionen?


----------



## Four2Seven (1. Dezember 2015)

Matrox Mystique + Voodoo war damals eine Traumkombination für 2D/3D. Hatte selbst dieses Gespann in meinem Pentium-Rechner. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2015)

ile schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter mit leisen Nebengeräuschen als bestbewerteter Lüfter, das finde ich nicht gut. Da stimmt das Wertungssystem nicht meiner Meinung nach. Effizienz hin oder her, wenn mir die Nebengeräusche die Unhörbarkeit kaputt macht, halte ich den Lüfter für unbrauchbar



Die Nebengeräusche des 14-cm-Eloop sind sehr leise und selbst für mich nur aus kurzer Entfernung wahrnehmbar (Klar leiser als bei bisherigen Noiseblockermodellen, siehe auch Test in der PCGH 12/2015). Andere Lüfter wird man auf weniger als 400, wenn nicht gar 300 U/min drosseln müssen, damit dieses Geräusch in der Vordergrund tritt. In Szenarien, in denen beispielsweise ein NF-A14 "unhörbar" ist, dürfte dies auch ein Eloop sein. Wer beide wahrnehmen kann, dem wird beim Eloop aber das andere Geräuschspektrum auffallen. Für diesen leichten Nachteil wurde er angemessen abgewertet, das allgemein sehr gute Verhältnis aus Lautheit und Förderleistung wiegt dies aber mehr als aus und führt berechtigterweise zur besten Leistungsnote.




MDJ schrieb:


> Der Bericht über das Köpfen der CPU ist super und habe ihn mit großem Interesse gelesen, da ich schon öfter darüber nachgedacht habe es mal zu probieren!
> Allerdings hätte ich da noch paar Fragen an euch, betrefflich ab dem Punkt "Nachbearbeitung" auf Seite 65.
> 1. Mit was habt ihr beispielsweise die Klebereste und die alte Wärmeleitpaste entfernt? Ich nehme mal an, einfach Spiritus / Isopropanol?
> 2. Wie viel Wärmeleitpaste wird auf dem Silizium verstrichen? Wenn der Heatspreader normal direkt auf dem Silizium aufliegt und plan sein sollte, reicht da ja normal auch hauchdünn, so wie ich annehme?
> 3. Damit der Heatspreader beim Schließen der Sockelverriegelung nicht verrutscht, empfehlt ihr unter andere, ihn mit etwas Silikon zu fixieren. Also würde es ja reichen, an jeder Ecke des Heatspreaders einen kleinen, dünnen Klecks zu setzen und es unter leichtem Druck austrocknen zu lassen?



1. Ich habe Akasa TIM cleaner verwendet, weil wir davon eine ausreichende Menge in der Redaktion vorrätig haben. Andere bewährte Mittel zur Wärmeleitpastenentfernung können genauso genutzt werden – die Bedingungen entscheiden sich nicht von denen beispielsweise auf einer Grafikkarte.

2. In unserem Fall war die originale Schicht erstaunlich dick, das hauchdünne Flüssigmetall war aber offensichtlich die bessere Lösung. Ich empfehle einen möglichst dünnen Auftrag mit anschließender Überprüfung des Abdrucks.

3. Die meisten Bastler ahmen Intelslösung nach und verkleben alle Kanten, bis auf eine kurze Lücke damit sich ausdehnende Luft aus der CPU entweichen kann. Während des Austrocknens würde ich einen eher hohen Druck ausüben (z.B. im Sockel), um eine möglichst dünne Klebeschicht zu garantieren. Wenn der Heatspreader nach der Modifikation auf 0,5 mm Silikon beziehungsweise 0,5 mm Wärmeleitpaste aufliegt, ohne direkten Kontakt zum Silizium, dann wird sich die Kühlleistung vermutlich nicht verbessern. Bereits bei Haswell gab es die Vermutung, dass ein zu großer Abstand zwischen Silizium und IHS das eigentliche Problem ist, dass bei der Modifikation behoben wird.
(Ich habe aber nicht genug Skylyake-Samples, um das zu prüfen  )


----------



## mac1 (2. Dezember 2015)

Leider ist euch neben dem "Zeilenrutscher" bei den "Steam-Machines" ein, zumindest für mich, gröberer Schnitzer unterlaufen. Die Vollversion "Dark" benötigt nicht wie angegeben eine Registrierung im Kalypso-Launcher (die möglicherweise auch noch), sondern die Installation von Steam. Allerdings ist davon nirgendwo die Rede, weder in der Vorschau, noch im Heft. Die böse Überraschung kommt erst bei der Installation. 
Auch wenn "Dark" bei diversen Tests damals zum Teil recht deutliche Verisse erhalten hat, hätte ich es mir trotzdem einmal zu Gemüte geführt, was nun natürlich entfällt. 

Was das Magazin betrifft kann ich nach einem ersten intensiveren Überfliegen nichts zu meckern finden. Die Beiträge zum Thema Grafikkarten (auch wenn auf dem Gebiet momentan kein akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht) und "Retro-Gaming" werde ich aber noch genauer studieren müssen und natürch auch die DVD, trotz Vollversionsdebakel.


----------



## BikeRider (2. Dezember 2015)

mac1 schrieb:


> Leider ist euch neben dem "Zeilenrutscher" bei den "Steam-Machines" ein, zumindest für mich, gröberer Schnitzer unterlaufen. Die Vollversion "Dark" benötigt nicht wie angegeben eine Registrierung im Kalypso-Launcher (die möglicherweise auch noch), sondern die Installation von Steam. Allerdings ist davon nirgendwo die Rede, weder in der Vorschau, noch im Heft. Die böse Überraschung kommt erst bei der Installation.



Ich habe schon wegen "Kalypso" zum "Magazin" gegriffen.  Da kam es bei mir erst gar nicht zu irgendwelchen Überraschungen.  

_PC-Gaming vor 20 Jahren hat mir sehr gefallen. - Hat Spaß gemacht es zu lesen.

Eigentlich habe ich mich auf "Pro-Takt-Vergleich CPUs" gefreut und war umso enttäuschter, was den AMD P II X6 1090T und den 1100T angeht.
Meiner Meinung nach hatte wenigstens der 1090T dazu gehört.
Wird es da einen zweiten Teil geben ?
_


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte vorhin am Flughafen nicht viel Zeit, und doch habe ich es geschafft mir ein rares Exemplar aus dem Heinemann-Shop zu schnappen und vor Abflug kurz rein zu sehen: Viel Inhalt, viele Tests, tolle Artikel und super Mehrwert (wie immer eben), aber: Retro-Artikel, Technik vor 20 Jahren, im Detail erklärt, P 166, Creative Labs 16 Bit Soundkarte, S3-Karten, NHL95 *und* ein Haufen Nostalgie - einer der besten Artikel aller Zeiten, Noir-Feeling pur, *Danke Jungs!*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Dezember 2015)

BikeRider schrieb:


> _PC-Gaming vor 20 Jahren hat mir sehr gefallen. - Hat Spaß gemacht es zu lesen._


_
Cool!


BikeRider schrieb:



			Eigentlich habe ich mich auf "Pro-Takt-Vergleich CPUs" gefreut und war umso enttäuschter, was den AMD P II X6 1090T und den 1100T angeht.
Meiner Meinung nach hatte wenigstens der 1090T dazu gehört.
Wird es da einen zweiten Teil geben ?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Geplant ist das nicht. Da es sich auch nicht um einen Retro-Artikel handelte, mussten wir irgendwo den Schnitt bei älteren Architekturen ansetzen und der X6 ist ja immerhin bei der Pro-Takt-Pro-Kern-Leistung im oberen Teil der Diagramme „mitrepräsentiert“ und unten im „Pro-Takt-Vergleich“ mit jeweils nativer Kernzahl haben wir uns für den X4 entschieden, weil er einfach verbreiteter war (ist?). Windsor und Presler sind als Anhaltspunkte für das wirklich alte Zeug mit drin._


----------



## Trefoil80 (4. Dezember 2015)

Habe den Bericht zu SteamOS bzw. -Machines gelesen, und war enttäuscht,  dass da nicht viel mehr auf Linux selbst eingegangen wurde.

Fast nur ein Beitrag über SteamOS und die Machines, und wie mistig doch angeblich alles im Vergleich zu Windows läuft.
Warum es aber sinnvoll ist, Linux zu pushen (obwohl es sicher Anfangsschwierigkeiten gibt) und Tipps für den Umstieg weg von Microsoft-Produkten zu geben...Fehlanzeige!


----------



## 666mille (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde die beiden Praxis-Artikel wirklich  TOP.  Dafür ein


----------



## Grestorn (4. Dezember 2015)

Das einzige, was mich wirklich richtig stört, ist kein inhaltliches Problem sondern die Tatsache, dass die Digital-Ausgabe (der iOS Version) immer später, meist erst am offiziellen Verkaufsstart im Handel nutzbar wird. Als Abonnent bin ich es eigentlich gewohnt, die Zeitschrift schon einige Tage vorher zu bekommen. 

Als digital-Abonnent wird man hier empfindlich benachteiligt


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich wirklich richtig stört, ist kein inhaltliches Problem sondern die Tatsache, dass die Digital-Ausgabe (der iOS Version) immer später, meist erst am offiziellen Verkaufsstart im Handel nutzbar wird. Als Abonnent bin ich es eigentlich gewohnt, die Zeitschrift schon einige Tage vorher zu bekommen.
> 
> Als digital-Abonnent wird man hier empfindlich benachteiligt



Hallo,

die Digitalausgabe wird normalerweise am Montag vor dem Veröffentlichungstermin der Print-Ausgabe auf allen Plattformen gleichzeitig freigeschaltet, was in etwa einem Zeitvorteil  von ein bis zwei Tagen gegenüber dem Kioskkäufer entspricht. Ausnahmen gibt es, wenn wir NDAs beachten müssen. Die aktuelle Ausgabe ging leider zwei Tage zu spät online, weil ich mich beim Einstellen des Datums verklickt hatte.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Dezember 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> die Digitalausgabe wird normalerweise am Montag vor dem Veröffentlichungstermin der Print-Ausgabe auf allen Plattformen gleichzeitig freigeschaltet, was in etwa einem Zeitvorteil  von ein bis zwei Tagen gegenüber dem Kioskkäufer entspricht. Ausnahmen gibt es, wenn wir NDAs beachten müssen. Die aktuelle Ausgabe ging leider zwei Tage zu spät online, weil ich mich beim Einstellen des Datums verklickt hatte.



Danke für die Aussage, dadurch weiß ich immerhin, woran ich bin. Die Konkurenz der GameStar/GamePro schaltet das Digi-Abo meist am Freitag, spätestens aber am Samstag vor der Veröffentlichung frei. Und als ich die PCGH noch in gedrucker Fassung bekommen habe, war diese auch in aller Regel am Samstag im Briefkasten. 

Ich mag nicht unnötiger Weise Altpapier produzieren, welches auch noch für mich durch die Weltgeschichte geschickt werden muss (auch wenn eine Stunde zocken vermutlich weitaus mehr Umwelt und CO2 Belastung verursacht...). Deswegen habe ich auf das Digital-Abo umgestellt, so bald das verfügbar war. 

Ich finde es halt schade, dass ich die neueste Ausgabe nicht schon am Wochenende lesen kann, während in Foren teilweise schon über die Artikel diskutiert wird. Ein Digital-Abo sollte attraktiv sein und nicht der im Allgemeinen eh schon große Skepsis, für digitale Produkte Geld zu bezahlen weiter Nahrung zu verschaffen.


Zum Inhalt: Ich hab eben den Artikel über die Takt- und Kernormierte CPU Leistung gelesen. Großes Kino! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Vhailor (6. Dezember 2015)

Was hat es eigentlich damit auf sich, dass die DVD Version immer ne Woche später im Handel liegt?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zum Inhalt: Ich hab eben den Artikel über die Takt- und Kernormierte CPU Leistung gelesen. Großes Kino! Vielen Dank dafür!


Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2015)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich damit auf sich, dass die DVD Version immer ne Woche später im Handel liegt?



Hi,

wie genau meinst Du das?


----------



## Vhailor (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi Thilo,
bei mir hier im Norden (Rewe, Combi, Tanke) finde ich die DVD Ausgabe immer erst Mitte des Monats im Regal. Bei Release sind immer nur die Magazine vorzufinden. Das beobachte ich nun sicher schon ein halbes Jahr. Anfangs dachte ich noch, dass die schon vergriffen wären und nachbestellt werden, aber mittlerweile ist das doch irgendwie ein wenig merkwürdig.


----------



## drebbin (11. Dezember 2015)

Also beim Interview mit AMD musste ich immer wieder schmunzeln, weil ich das Gefühl hatte das sich Carsten des öfteren sein eigenes Grinsen unterdrücken musste
Das Video vom Skylake köpfen hat mir sehr gut gefallen, eventuell hätte man ja erwähnen können das die SIMDs neben dem DIE nur bei Haswell CPUs vorhanden sind.


----------



## wolflux (13. Dezember 2015)

Sehr  schöne Ausgabe,
sehr interressant ist die Pure Pixelpracht und Skylakemod und viele andere.....
Top, weiter so.

MfG.
wolflux


----------



## CptAhnungslos (17. Dezember 2015)

Mit PCGH Print verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit meinem Konto:
Am Ende des Magazins ist noch so viel Monat übrig


----------

